# 5/29 RoadBikeReview After Ride Report



## kwc (Mar 10, 2008)

*5/29 RoadBikeReview After Work Ride Report -- $20 patch kit*

We did an counter-clockwise Portola Loop, leaving from the Sharon Heights shopping center. Thien celebrated Jens' win with his CSC kit -- we saw another rider doing the same, but I don't think he had the matching helmet and gloves.

The big highlight of note was Thien's $20 patch kit, which he broke out after a piece of glass slashed through his Continentals. This patch kit is one of the easiest I've seen to use, so I thought I'd include a photo step-by-step guide:

Step 1: Prepare the patch kit by folding it twice over










Step 2: Locate the gash in the tire










Step 3: Insert patch kit between tube and tire










You can learn more expert repair tips like this by joining the next after work ride on Tuesday (June 3rd)!


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

kwc said:


> The big highlight of note was Thien's $20 patch kit, which he broke out after a piece of glass slashed through his Continentals.


That's just how we roll at RoadBikeReview....  

Yes, great ride. It wasn't a large groupride, but rather a cozy group this afternoon. Thanks go out to everyone in the group for stopping when I got my flat. :thumbsup:


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Oh, we also saw a rattlesnake on Portola Road. 

Though it looked dead to me... and I'm not even 100% it was a rattlesnake...


----------



## cyclelicious (Aug 28, 2005)

Still, it's cheaper than a tank of gas.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

cyclelicious said:


> Still, it's cheaper than a tank of gas.


You coming out for the ride next tuesday Fritz?


----------



## cyclelicious (Aug 28, 2005)

My schedule is challenging, but I'll see what I can do. What's the pace and how far?


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

I rode without a computer yesterday, so I'm not sure the distance... but the pace wasn't hammerhead. You should come... folks that show up are good company.


----------



## kwc (Mar 10, 2008)

I'll be sure to keep the pace low . It'd be cool to ride with you Fritz -- something farther than downtown Paly to the MP bike bridge for once.


----------



## cyclelicious (Aug 28, 2005)

I'm feeling like a sandbagger now, man.


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

I should be free Tues eve. Had a conflict yesterday evening involving free mojitos and gourmet hors d'oeuvres and uhm, cycling lost...


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

Damn, a $20???? He must not be married, since his wife would have pinched all his $20 bills out of his wallet earlier in the week.


----------

